# 2005 Outback 28bhs



## ethernetguru

Hi there! I just purchased this trailer on Saturday, and we've already camped in it 4 days, and love it!

I got it from a dealer, (who did a great job, by the way!), but it didn't come with any manual or anything like that.

I've seen a few links to Outback's site, but those all come up blank. I'd love to get an owners manual for this.

My main question right now is, what size are my tanks? If any knows that, I'd appreciate it!

Sorry if this forum is only for "brand new" trailers! This one is pretty new to me!

Chester


----------



## skippershe

Hi Chester!









Congrats on your 28bhs!
This forum is for everyone, Outback owner or not









Here is a link to Keystone's Outback spec page...Clicky here and you will find tank capacities for your model as well as other specs.

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## jozway

Welcome Chester glad to have you ask away.


----------



## ethernetguru

Thanks to both of you for the welcome!

skippershe: That was exactly what I was looking for! Thank you!

Chester


----------



## Oregon_Camper

The should also be post on the inside of one of your cabinets. Check the cabinets in the kitchen first.

Oh...CONGRATS on the Outback!!


----------



## Jim Savage

ethernetguru said:


> Hi there! I just purchased this trailer on Saturday, and we've already camped in it 4 days, and love it!
> 
> I got it from a dealer, (who did a great job, by the way!), but it didn't come with any manual or anything like that.
> 
> I've seen a few links to Outback's site, but those all come up blank. I'd love to get an owners manual for this.
> 
> My main question right now is, what size are my tanks? If any knows that, I'd appreciate it!
> 
> Sorry if this forum is only for "brand new" trailers! This one is pretty new to me!
> 
> Chester


Hi Chester, Welcome...We have a 2004 28BHS and we love it.

Jim


----------



## ember

HI Chester!! Welcome! We used to have an 2006 29 BHS, but traded it in for The Abi-one! 2008 RLS emptynester special!!
Where are you from? 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## clarkely

I would contact Keystone.

I had a 2004 Keystone Springdale that i bought used, and i emailed Keystone, i ended up getting an email back and ended up getting a Brochure & Manual from them................they at that time even paid the postage to send it to me (winter2005/2006).

Gave me an excellent first impression on Keystone.


----------



## ethernetguru

Great idea, I'll email Keystone and see what happens.

I'm new to the board, so I haven't gotten my signature all put together yet!

We're from Central Virginia...me, my wife, and 2 little boys. (3.5 and 1.5) Having a ball, and loving life!

This is our second travel trailer. We bought a 21ft Rockwood last April, and liked camping so much (used it at least once per month, sometimes twice!) we decided to get something with bunks for the boys. I walked into a 26RSS, and really liked it. We started looking, and found this one (28BHS) last week for a really good price.

Really like the OB so far! And thanks for the community!

Chester


----------



## outbackmac

Chester

i have the exact trailer if i can help with anything let me know.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Hi Chester!

Welcome to the Outbackers! Glad you found us!

As others have mentioned the best thing to do is to call Keystone for an owners manual. There is an electronic copy on-line that may be helpful until you get the one from keystone.

You can view it by clicking here.

Rick


----------



## MaeJae

WELCOME!!!

MaeJae


----------



## ethernetguru

Terrific! Thanks for the link, rdvholtwood. I just called Keystone, and they happily sent out an "Owners packet" to me! Hooray!

And outbackmac, sounds good. I really like the trailer. If I have any questions, I'll look you up!

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!

Chester


----------

